# Crokinole



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I know there are a few Canadians on this forum. I have recently discovered the Canadian game of Crokinole. What a fun game! I enjoyed it so much I went and ordered a board for myself. My kids now enjoy it as well. Does anyone on the forum play?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just heard for first time... it's look something like Carrom we play locally.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Just heard for first time... it's look something like Carrom we play locally.


I also have a carrom board.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Actually I think I have that same carrom board as in that video. I do like Carrom. It is liek a way to play pool in an apartment. Getting the flick down is way harder than it looks! Carrom is a very hard game. Even if your angle is spot on ... too hard and it bounces out .. pool is a little more forgiving there. Crokinole is also difficult BUT .. it doesnt really matter. Two people take twelve shots and the score is added .. so it is a very quick and easy game to learn. I like both games but I think Crokinole is a more enjoyable game.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh man! You started me on a dangerous pat! :naughty: I stayed until midnight watching videos about Crokinole.

I have already downloaded all the plans to make a board.

Thanks!



Volp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Volp said:


> Oh man! You started me on a dangerous pat! :naughty: I stayed until midnight watching videos about Crokinole.
> 
> I have already downloaded all the plans to make a board.
> 
> ...


Oh nice! Post the build if you ever do it! I would love to make one but I am not skilled enough and have no tools.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man! You started me on a dangerous pat! :naughty: I stayed until midnight watching videos about Crokinole.
> ...


I will do it!! It looks a very fun game!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is my board.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Here is my board.


Wow!!! It is beautiful!! 

I bought the material to make one, now I have just to find the time to do it. I will need perhaps a couple of weeks, perhaps more....but i will show you.

One question......is the central hole 1-3/8 (35mm) with a depth of 1/4 (6mm) ?

Thanks and have fun!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I am working on my board! I am very happy with the results until now, I will need a couple of weeks from now to finish it because painting it and drawing the lines are the most delicate parts of the job.

The octagon frame is in Oak.

I hope you enjoy the pictures as I enjoyed to build it 

Take care

Volp


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> Here is my board.


I'm pretty sure my folks have a very similar board and probably the same Purple Crown Royal draw string pouch holding the men. If my memory is correct, their shooters were like rings and maybe even made out of a hard plastic.

I'll see if I can snag it next time I'm over for a visit, as I bet our kids would love it. I haven't played in years.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Volp said:


> I am working on my board! I am very happy with the results until now, I will need a couple of weeks from now to finish it because painting it and drawing the lines are the most delicate parts of the job.
> 
> The octagon frame is in Oak.
> 
> ...


DUDE! so awesome! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on my board! I am very happy with the results until now, I will need a couple of weeks from now to finish it because painting it and drawing the lines are the most delicate parts of the job.
> ...


I am happy that you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I made some progress. After a couple hand of paint, I drew the lines, and for the reason that I really like the shape of the Crokinole board and because I would like to keep it in the living room but I don't have room to let the board always flat I made a Stand for the Crokinole. Like this I will be able to have it in the living room against a wall  

Now others 7 hands of paint.......the posts and after I will glue the circle to the base.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok NaturalFork after a lot of coats of paint and a lot of sand paper 1500grid....I glued the circle on the base.......and after to put the posts I finish with carnauba wax.

Now I am ready to play!!

I hope you like it!

Take care and thanks to let me know this game

Volp


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Very well done my friend~~Enjoy the game*

*OM*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Volp said:


> Ok NaturalFork after a lot of coats of paint and a lot of sand paper 1500grid....I glued the circle on the base.......and after to put the posts I finish with carnauba wax.
> 
> Now I am ready to play!!
> 
> ...


So awesome. That kicks so much ass. You are talented.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok NaturalFork after a lot of coats of paint and a lot of sand paper 1500grid....I glued the circle on the base.......and after to put the posts I finish with carnauba wax.
> ...


Thanks a lot! I am happy that you liked it!!

Take care!!


----------



## Jeb (May 6, 2014)

Awesome stuff here! And great board, Volp! I played Crokinoles (my cousin and I called it Crokinohs) at my Grandma's place every summer when I was a kid. What a blast from the past! Thanks for sharing this.


----------

